# FREMONT, OH:"Astro" - Adult B&T Male



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Astro was e-mailed to me by a rescue friend to crosspost. He is currently in the Sandusky County Dog Shelter in Fremont, OH.*

*There is no information given about Astro and I don't know anything else about him. If you'd like to know more, please contact the shelter directly at the number or e-mail given below. The shelter is rescue-friendly, but is a kill shelter.*

*Fremont, OH is about 30 miles east of Toledo, and the shelter is easy access off of I80/90, the Ohio turnpike.*

*ASTRO*










*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Fremont, OH | Astro*

*Sandusky County Dog Shelter*
1950 Countryside Place. 
Fremont, OH 43420
419-334-2372
[email protected]


----------

